# Chimney Cap Issues (clogging screen)



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 6, 2010)

I had another thread going on smoke coming out of my stove door when I open it.  I am pretty sure the mesh on the cap is getting clogged, although the rest of the pipe is good.  I am hearing alot of people have trouble with the mesh clogging and I would like some input.

How many people got rid of the mesh?  How do you clean it?  Did you ever have any problems with it?  Is it a bad idea to get rid of the mesh?

I tried my bottom up Soot Eater and it could be I am not making it all the way to the top, even though I hear loud banging.  I may need another section on my Soot Eater.  I tried to climb my 30 foot ladder, but not long enough.  Now trying to borrow  a 40 footer.  

Some people have said just a piece of paper can cause the issue.  Others have said burning a hot fire may make a mini chimney fire to get rid of it.  

I thought this might be a helpful topic since I am not alone on this one.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey, I can be in this thread as well!

I think people were implying a small chimney fire created particles that then created the clog - I don't know about that, and not the issue I had. 

I've thought about removing the mesh for winter - doesn't help your cleaning situation though. Can you get onto your roof - I can get onto mine without a ladder due to windows/different roof lines, but have to then walk the ridge. I have a steel cable that I clip into that runs the length...


----------



## madison (Dec 6, 2010)

Woodgolf,

?  Are you using paper/cardboard etc to ignite a fire  ?  If not, what could be causing the blockage.  Before your roof gets to covered with snow, I would inspect, clean and figure it out.   Go steelers, (ex '"burger" myself ~ mid '70's)


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 6, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> I had another thread going on smoke coming out of my stove door when I open it.  I am pretty sure the mesh on the cap is getting clogged, although the rest of the pipe is good.  I am hearing alot of people have trouble with the mesh clogging and I would like some input.
> 
> How many people got rid of the mesh?  How do you clean it?  Did you ever have any problems with it?  Is it a bad idea to get rid of the mesh?
> 
> ...



GolfandWoodnut we have the mesh on and it's not clogged, last year I was using paper for starting the fire but after reading on here that it could clog up the mesh we stopped using it.

We also clean from the bottom the full length of the chimney. Once in a while I'll get the binoculars out and check out the mesh.

zap


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2010)

Using some balled up or bow-tied newspaper shouldn't clog the cap. I have been doing it for years without any sign of problem. On the other hand, burning large quantities of paper, junk mail or cardboard could clog it. 

Pull the cap and inspect the flue for buildup. If there is some thick creosote there, check the wood again and try burning a little hotter.


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2010)

Being Mr. Obvious - paper ash shouldn't really clog it up.  It is very fragile stuff and a mild breeze should crumble it.  If it is clogged with creosote - again, obvious - that means the cap is to cool for one reason or another.  Too long of a pipe run, not running a high enough stack temp or burning unseasoned wood, is the main suspects.

The not so obvious part is figuring out which one of the suspects needs to be addressed.

Edit: to answer part of your question above.  I actually added hardware cloth (1/4" square mesh) to mine.  I got tired of birds coming down and freaking out the women folk in the house.  Well, my dog had funny looks on her face too. Kinda like a fish tank, only different.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Dec 6, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Using some balled up or bow-tied newspaper shouldn't clog the cap. I have been doing it for years without any sign of problem. On the other hand, burning large quantities of paper or cardboard might.
> 
> Pull the cap and inspect the flue for buildup. If there is some thick creosote there, check the wood again and try burning a little hotter.



I double promise that I had only been using paper to start (pine) fires - not knotted but crumpled. The mesh on my Simpson is really quite small, so that could account for differences people see.


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2010)

CarbonNeutral said:
			
		

> The mesh on my Simpson is really quite small,



Is that one of them spark arrestor type caps??  maybe the mesh is small enough that paper COULD plug it.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Dec 6, 2010)

It's about 1/2" I think.


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2010)

CarbonNeutral said:
			
		

> It's about 1/2" I think.



Hmmm...I wouldn't think ash from newspaper could plug that up without the wind pushing it right through - but then again, I live in a windy area.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 6, 2010)

I found that despite dry wood and high stack temps that my simpson mesh cap would clog up with brown junk and still have a clean chimney below it. My opinion is that these mesh screens are only valuable for keeping birds out and I removed the screen easily from the cap. No birds have come down my chimney in the few years since removing the screen. No negative side effects at all and no clogging screen. 

The only risk is that the "spark arrestor" could be considered a safety device and by removing it you are taking on some liability. Perhaps your local AHJ has a law against removing the screen. That would be silly since so many masonry chimneys have no such screen. You will have to make this decision.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 6, 2010)

I am trying to get a high enough ladder to get a close look,  I did not have this problem last year.  When I burn paper it is only one or two pieces in knots or balled up.  I really do not get much cresote out when I clean the pipe (Maybe a quart).  It is relatively long (probably 30 foot chimney).  I think I would rather have an occasional bird in the fireplace rather than a clogged cap.  I am second year burning and check the wood, first year might have been a little iffy at times.  The Jotul usually cruises around 500 to 600 so I do not think I am running it to cold.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 6, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I found that despite dry wood and high stack temps that my simpson mesh cap would clog up with brown junk and still have a clean chimney below it. My opinion is that these mesh screens are only valuable for keeping birds out and I removed the screen easily from the cap. No birds have come down my chimney in the few years since removing the screen. No negative side effects at all and no clogging screen.
> 
> The only risk is that the "spark arrestor" could be considered a safety device and by removing it you are taking on some liability. Perhaps your local AHJ has a law against removing the screen. That would be silly since so many masonry chimneys have no such screen. You will have to make this decision.



Thanks Highbeam, I think you are right, my old open fireplace had no cap and I never had any birds, I cannot see why this would be any different.  I could always put it back in before I sell the place(probably never will sell).


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I'm going to remove mine if it's possible (I'd prefer not to cut it off)


----------



## madison (Dec 6, 2010)

Would tin snips work for at least making some larger gaps and still keep the starlings out?

I think BB or Fossil at one time recommended taking a shotgun and blastng some holes....


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought they were kidding, but it is an idea.  I think I will wait to see if I get any birds before I go with that approach.


----------



## WOODplay (Dec 6, 2010)

Get a cap like this... It has no screen and the top lid comes right off with 4 wing screws for cleaning.  
You drop the brush right down though the center.  
It's made by Excel.


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2010)

madison said:
			
		

> ...recommended taking a shotgun and blastng some holes....



This sounds like a potential Youtube moment.  Please take a video.


----------



## madison (Dec 6, 2010)

Take out the birds and fix the cap all at the same time ...


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 6, 2010)

Dinner in the stove.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Dec 6, 2010)

"But officer, I saw a 12 pointer on my roof"


----------



## ChrisNJ (Dec 6, 2010)

My first year burning I clogged the mesh by trying to make the fires last longer by closing down the dampers most of the way with not so great wood, after banging off the creosote I stopped that and started to burn much hotter and have had a clean chimney ever since, perhaps not so hot would save me some wood but I am trying.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 6, 2010)

When is the last time somebody was up there and cleaned the cap screen? How many seasons?

What I said in a earlier thread was that if mine clogged up too much when there was snow up there, I would probably pop it with a .22 rifle and bird shot. Somebody here on the forum a few years ago used a pellet gun.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi BB, this is only my second year burning with it.  I thought I got to it with my bottom up method, but maybe not.  Could it be that it is a tall chimney and cooling too much at the top?  I am far ahead now with wood (20 cords) and I check the moisture, so the current wood is good.  Last year may have had some iffy times, but I even had a MM then and checked most of it.  That may be worth a quick try with the 22 shot.  Not sure if I can get close enough for it to do much good, hate to do any other damage.


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2010)

madison said:
			
		

> Would tin snips work for at least making some larger gaps and still keep the starlings out?
> 
> I think BB or Fossil at one time recommended taking a shotgun and blastng some holes....



I suggested a while back taking snips or cutting pliers to change the mesh from 1/2" to 1" by cutting out the center crosses of alternating squares of the mesh.


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a little bit on mine.  I used a long reach paintbrush pole with a small wire brush attached to the end.  I was able to clean it off from quite a distance.  It was more or less just ash that easily swept away.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Dec 6, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I suggested a while back taking snips or cutting pliers to change the mesh from 1/2" to 1" by cutting out the center crosses of alternating squares of the mesh.



Yep, going to do this at the weekend, will report back


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 7, 2010)

Look what I found on my chimney cap.  This is after I banged the mesh with an old cue stick to eliminate the blocked holes.  As you can see my installer did not insulate or secure the cap at the top of the chimney.  I was told it was sealed and insulated,  I can only guess how much heat loss is going up there.  This is high up, I had a 32 foot ladder on the corner and could not reach the cap itself and I was pissed at the install.  I called the dealer and supposedly they will schedule a trip next year after the holidays.  Hopefully I can atleast burn now but the install does upset me.


----------



## Jags (Dec 7, 2010)

That would send Jags to a whole new level of ticked off.  Call them to the carpet.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 8, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> That would send Jags to a whole new level of ticked off.  Call them to the carpet.


I know Jags, the more I think about it the more pissed off I am.  How could you leave a cap like that, he was trying to claim you cannot drill into the terracada clay and may have to use  longer aluminum to bend over.  As I drive around and tend to look at chimneys I have never seen anything like this.  I am going to give him until some time in January and if it is not resolved it sounds like magistrate time.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 8, 2010)

By the way tapping the cap did clear up my smoke issue with the door.  Of course I had to take the baffles off to clean them from creosote.  Do you think this improper install had anything to do with the build up on the mesh?


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 8, 2010)

One thick bead of silicone caulk around the top of the flue tile and mash it down to set and then tighten the band on the liner to hold it. Just like in the installation instructions for every liner kit on the planet. That installer needs some education.

And a kick in the ass.


----------



## Jags (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah G&W - you really don't need to anchor it with mechanical fasteners.  A bead of good caulk will glue it down just fine.

It is possible that it could contribute to your problem if there was air intrusion into the stack, cooling it off.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Dec 8, 2010)

I am SOOooo glad I was able to do my own install..  

I hate to say it, but by January, I would already have a court date. No "it's the holidays" or the "busy time of the year" horsepoop would even begin to cut it after I found that.


----------

